
Kube-scan: Octarine K8s cluster risk assessment tool - Terretta
https://www.octarinesec.com/
======
Terretta
TL;DR:

 _Octarine, a startup that helps automate security of Kubernetes workloads,
released an open-source scanning tool called Kube-scan, designed to help
developers understand the level of security risk in their Kubernetes
clusters._

 _They also open-sourced a second tool called The Kubernetes Common
Configuration Scoring System, or KCCSS for short, which is the underlying
configuration framework used in Kube-scan._

 _“There are 30 security settings in Kubernetes, and Kube-scan can help you
see where you might be vulnerable on any one of them, measured on a scale of
0-10, with 10 being extremely vulnerable.”_

Kube-Scan: [https://github.com/octarinesec/kube-
scan](https://github.com/octarinesec/kube-scan)

KCSS:
[https://github.com/octarinesec/kccss](https://github.com/octarinesec/kccss)

Press release: [https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/22/octarine-releases-open-
sou...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/22/octarine-releases-open-source-
security-scanning-tool-for-kubernetes/)

~~~
preillyme
This seems pretty neat to me. I’ll definitely try it out.

